
The Real Secret to Startup Success - ColinWright
http://smartfaststartup.com/2011/06/08/real-secret-to-startup-success
======
james-fend
Love the graphs... Makes perfect sense. I think in general; the real secret is
you must satisfy the formula entirely and not just have one or two things
right. Everything must go together just right including timing. Great article.

